# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Recurring nightmares

## renee8261

Hi, For the past three years I have been having nightmares about two different things. They all have to do with choking or decaying. 

My main one is that my teeth rot and one falls out followed by at least 100 to 200 hundred teeth fall out or get stuck in the back of my throat and I choke as I put my fingers down my throat pulling them out.

The second is Needles. This happens randomly and all of a sudden unlike the teeth. Also unlike the teeth they are stuck inside my throat and tongue actually poking into my throat and tongue. Again I choke and again I put my fingers down my throat to pull them out only this time the needles get lodged into my fingers and fingernails. Also unlike the teeth have a very weird feeling in the dream.

I've looked on the internet for months with no break through. I'm hoping someone could give me some idea of what this means.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

When is the last time you went to the doctor, these dreams could mean that you need to check yourself if you haven't in a while. Concerning health and dreams do give you signs about your health. Better yet your dentist.

----------


## renee8261

I see the doctor on monthly basis and went to the dentist several times times since these dreams have started. I had a liver Transplant when I was 8 months old so I'm closely watched even though I'm 23 years old. Everything has been fine. I get blood tests a lot. The needles happens more often than the teeth. I read on one site that rotting teeth meant you told a lie to someone. I doubt its health related.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Is it related to anxiety? Fear? Stress? You just need to look about your waking life, and match it with your dreams.

----------


## Sensei

I have heard that the falling out teeth is a common dream element. Teeth get pulled a lot, and when we are younger we lose all the teeth in our mouths. It doesn't have to be some sign. If you are scared of something then you will think about it which will cause it to pop up. As soon as it pops up you have been there before, so you do the same thing you did previously.

I have only ever had 1 dream where my teeth fell out, and I realized when it happened that it is a common dream sign and I RCed and instantly my teeth were fixed.

I have also heard of people taking sleeping aids having this dream specifically. Just a rumor though, so I dunno. :/

----------


## Intfere

Are you afraid of choking or dying helplessly? Or maybe just of helplessness?

Nightmares usually reflect strong emotions in waking life, even if you don't notice them directly. I myself had a few years of nightmares, and they were merely reflecting what I thought of my life situation in grotesque way.

If it's a real bother and you can't figure it out and you have access to doctors, go to some psychotherapist who can use the association method or something alike to figure out the meaning of the nightmare. Sometimes there's something that really bothers us, but we can't figure it out because it's too obvious.

----------


## renee8261

I realized that it's helplessness. My boyfriend's family who own a quilt shop are having some financial issues and are struggling but since I work there in exchange fore rent they won't allow me to pitch in money to help because I already do too much work for them at the shop and at home.. Needles are probably from the sewing factor of the shop and choking is from feeling like I can't help out but they won't let me. I think it was too obvious. Hoping this realization will help them die down.

----------

